# Depend Underwear ad on the BUZZ!



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Yep, could work. Should be tested above the worlds scariest rapids.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks to Google, ads are targeted towards the specific user, so I don't see ads for Depends, but if you do then it says something about your browsing history!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

It's because you're from Montana where the average age is 89.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Paddle Iraq said:


> Thanks to Google, ads are targeted towards the specific user, so I don't see ads for Depends, but if you do then it says something about your browsing history!


That was my first thought! The Google ads that pop up for me currently are camera equipment related...


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Yup - those ads show up based on your cookies - in other words based on sites you've already visited.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, but on the Buzz? I get those ads based on my searches everywhere else, but the Buzz only has ads related to subject matter from the forum (rafting, kayaking,skiing....). At least that's all I see.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

It's true dude. My ad currently shows brussel sprouts at Chitty Market for $1.99/lb.
Guess it just "depends."
Bahahahahaba.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Are you on your phone? Or PC?


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

If I stay logged in, I only see rafting related ad's. Logged out I'm seeing power boat and Lake Powell ad's. Google has us pegged for sure.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

If you aren't logged in you'll see Google AdSense ads above and in the posts - these are the ones that change based on your cookies. 

If you are logged in you won't see the AdSense ads, you will only see the banner ads which are all whitewater related. 

At least this is my experience.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

BrianK said:


> If you aren't logged in you'll see Google AdSense ads above and in the posts - these are the ones that change based on your cookies.
> 
> If you are logged in you won't see the AdSense ads, you will only see the banner ads which are all whitewater related.
> 
> At least this is my experience.


Yup, that's how it works. You should be able to be constantly logged in from your home PC if you don't log out.

-AH


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Which brings us full circle back to the Depends cookie.


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Think of the marketing- you no longer have to worry about Hance, Hance, shit your pants while wearing Depends.....


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you depends users out there. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08e9k-c91E8


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

What does 80 year old pussy taste like?











Depends.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Some how i knew that joke was coming!

Thanks for posting the soggy bottom boys dan!


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

The joke is supposed to go: What does an old lady taste like when your eating her out?......

Depends


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

I get adds for Christian Mingle and discount tranny hookers down off of Hwy. 99..... just my luck pre-op. Shocked the Buzz would allow this.


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

Villainista said:


> I get adds for Christian Mingle and discount tranny hookers down off of Hwy. 99..... just my luck pre-op. Shocked the Buzz would allow this.


Those Christian Mingle ads are WAY out of line!!!


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

To all young guides ( and joke tellers alike) IMPROVISE!!! so much better humor. Kinda like read and run, vs. running the road map.
+ my joke just beat the false teeth out of Nana dumped her body by a dumpster off of Belmont... she was nude except for some tattered depends... with a hole chewed in the front


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Villainista said:


> To all young guides ( and joke tellers alike) IMPROVISE!!! so much better humor. Kinda like read and run, vs. running the road map.
> + my joke just beat the false teeth out of Nana dumped her body by a dumpster off of Belmont... she was nude except for some tattered depends... with a hole chewed in the front



Nah, just figured you searched for a lot of tranny hookers. No judgement here, but I might be suspicious of any breasted persons in your group if I ever see you on the river.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

*PRE-OP???*

No was looking for just your normal, crazy, strung-out hookers that will steal your wallet but I am super cheep.
( never go cheep on your hookers, lawyer, your boat or mama) So found this hot Asian for 30. an hr. not bad but read the fine print right at the end. Pre op whooo!!! I am cheep but not that cheep.
point of joke was not hookers but Christian Mingle. But I have great stories about hookers....


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Villainista said:


> No was looking for just your normal, crazy, strung-out hookers that will steal your wallet but I am super cheep.
> ( never go cheep on your hookers, lawyer, your boat or mama) So found this hot Asian for 30. an hr. not bad but read the fine print right at the end. Pre op whooo!!! I am cheep but not that cheep.
> point of joke was not hookers but Christian Mingle. But I have great stories about hookers....


Gee, I wonder why your posts get deleted? Meds man, meds - remember your meds...


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

So u can talk about swimming through the legs of bow legged women but hookers are off the table? Himmm. Seems to me u can only talk about saving nature, how bad Ca. is, how is my cooler going to fit in my lame hypalon rig and how terrible dams are ( even though they give us clean power save water to boat on prevent floods and help provide affordable food.
+ the joke was about Christian Mingle not Trannys. Do not be scared !!!open your mind and if u do not like the post skip it genius.... 
going to change the name to Buzz- Kill...
now back to the hookers....


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Or to much of the wrong kind?


----------

